# Rowhani shrugs off threats against Iran by Israel, they only make him laugh



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Iran's Rowhani brushes off Netanyahu threats.   TEHRAN (AFP) -- "Iran's president-elect Hassan Rowhani has brushed off threats of military action against the Islamic republic by Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, saying such warnings only made him "laugh", media reported Wednesday."When some (the United States and Israel) say that all options are on the table and when a miserable regional country (Israel) says such things, it makes you laugh," Rowhani said in an address to Iran-Iraq war veterans, according to Iranian media reports."Who are the Zionists to threaten us?" the moderate cleric said, insisting that warnings of an Iranian retaliation had stopped Israel from carrying out its threats to launch strikes on Iran.Netanyahu on Sunday renewed his threat to take unilateral military action to halt Iran's nuclear program, disparagingly referring to Rowhani as "a wolf in sheep's clothing" who would "smile and build a bomb"."We're closer than the United States. We're more vulnerable. And therefore, we'll have to address this question of how to stop Iran, perhaps before the United States does," Netanyahu said on CBS News's "Face the Nation.""They're edging up to the red line. They haven't crossed it yet," the Israeli premier said, referring to the point at which Iran would be able to make its first nuclear weapon."They're getting closer and closer to the bomb. And they have to be told in no uncertain terms that that will not be allowed to happen."      Iran's Rowhani brushes off Netanyahu threats | Maan News Agency  Now, this is Hilarious! I like this man's sense of humor! We all know if there is an attack that starts a war it will not begin with Iran, so he rightfully takes the high ground and spends no time worrying about matters he has no control over! Best to laugh! I applaud Rowhani and wish him the best! Sherri


----------



## Gardener (Jul 17, 2013)

Israel would love to destroy Iran.  They are the last Muslim state willing to stand up to their bullshit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 17, 2013)

A nation desiring to not be led around like a little puppy dog, there is much I can find to admire about Iran.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 17, 2013)

I find myself thinking about the audience he was speaking to, veterans of the Iran Iraq war. They watched the US and Western nations equip Sadam with components needed to make chemical  weapons with and they saw horrible things done to Iranian soldiers and civilians in that war. My husband fought in that war, on the side of Iran, he delivered supplies to the front lines. He knows what these outside nations caused.  He saw horrible things.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 17, 2013)

"Iran's official history of the eight-year war with Iraq states that Saddam first used chemical weapons against it on 13 January 1981. AP's correspondent in Baghdad, Mohamed Salaam, was taken to see the scene of an Iraqi military victory east of Basra. "We started counting - we walked miles and miles in this fucking desert, just counting," he said. "We got to 700 and got muddled and had to start counting again ... The Iraqis had used, for the first time, a combination - the nerve gas would paralyse their bodies ... the mustard gas would drown them in their own lungs. That's why they spat blood."At the time, the Iranians claimed that this terrible cocktail had been given to Saddam by the US. Washington denied this. But the Iranians were right."   Robert Fisk: He takes his secrets to the grave. Our complicity dies with him - Robert Fisk - Commentators - The Independent


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I find myself thinking about the audience he was speaking to, veterans of the Iran Iraq war. They watched the US and Western nations equip Sadam with components needed to make chemical  weapons with and they saw horrible things done to Iranian soldiers and civilians in that war. My husband fought in that war, on the side of Iran, he delivered supplies to the front lines. He knows what these outside nations caused.  He saw horrible things.




Of course he saw horrible things----he saw muslims engaged in 
murdering ----sunnis and shiites have been going at it since before the 
carcass of  "al nabi"   was cold----and both sides were and are and will 
be brutal  -----they are still at it and certainly do not need  "outside"  
influence to encourage them to so engage.     Which side is THAT STUPID----
that when told   "hey achmed---start slitting throats"----achmed answers---
  "SURE THING"       ??      now try to focus-----Saddaam was a SUNNI---
and most Iranians are Shiites        Your other hero    ASSAD--is an alawite 
which is kinda like shiite-----so he concentrates on murdering sunnis ----
In iraq-----both sunni and shiite girls are tying bombs on their asses.  
Sit tight----the assault on saudi arabia is still pending.     Hezbollah---
your fave baby murdering pigs are  SHIITES completely armed, 
trained and controlled by Iran-------Iran is fully responsible for every 
filthy act they commit in the name of isa.   Hezbollah pigs are spreading 
thruout the middle east.-----sit tight-----they will probably lead the assault 
on saudi arabia


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2013)

PS   the only scum to use Nitrogen Mustard gas  have been the 
GERMANS and---the Baathist/arabist pigs     Nasser got it thru 
al husseini who got it from his bosom buddy fellow isa-respecter 
ADOLF ABU ALI -----Nasser used it on little villages in Yemen ---way 
back in the  1960s ----Saddam got the recipe from friend and fellow 
isa-worshipping arabist  NASSER------and had extensive stores of the 
stuff-----it is not hard to make---just a matter of recipe--an alkylation 
process.       The USA  never used nitrogen mustard gas----to say 
that they GAVE it to    arabist saddam is quite a joke.   Today---nitrogen 
mustard gas is HIGH ON THE LIST of possible terrorist tools of potential 
use by   isa-worshippers.     Homeland security people have protocols 
regarding the handling of a crisis involving the traditional  islamo nazi 
stuff


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 17, 2013)

More about the chemical weapons Saddam used against Iran.  "The lengthy negotiations which led to Americas complicity in this atrocity remain secret  Donald Rumsfeld was one of President Ronald Reagans point-men at this period  although Saddam undoubtedly knew every detail. But a largely unreported document, United States Chemical and Biological Warfare-related Dual-use exports to Iraq and their possible impact on the Health Consequences of the Persian Gulf War, stated that prior to 1985 and afterwards, US companies had sent government-approved shipments of biological agents to Iraq. These included Bacillus anthracis, which produces anthrax, and Escherichia coli (E. coli). That Senate report concluded that: The United States provided the Government of Iraq with dual use licensed materials which assisted in the development of Iraqi chemical, biological and missile-systems programs, including  chemical warfare agent production facility plant and technical drawings, chemical warfare filling equipment."    UN-Truth » Robert Fisk today ? Why didn?t he write this earlier?


----------



## Jroc (Jul 17, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A nation desiring to not be led around like a little puppy dog, *there is much I can find to admire about Iran*.



I'm sure....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSrngN05cfA]Gay Execution In Qom, Iran - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 18, 2013)

Five nations rank the highest in the numbers of their people they subject to capital punishment. Iran and the US both share in placing in the top five nations, should we call this an accomplishment or a disgrace for both Iran and the US?


----------



## Jroc (Jul 18, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Five nations rank the highest in the numbers of their people they subject to capital punishment. Iran and the US both share in placing in the top five nations, should we call this an accomplishment or a disgrace for both Iran and the US?



Yep you're right the U.S is no better than


----------



## sambino510 (Jul 19, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Five nations rank the highest in the numbers of their people they subject to capital punishment. Iran and the US both share in placing in the top five nations, should we call this an accomplishment or a disgrace for both Iran and the US?
> ...



I sense sarcasm in your response to this statistic. Would you argue that the U.S. is indeed better than Iran? The two are hardly comparable, as they are different government structures entirely. However, in the realm of capital punishment, the U.S. is truly Iran's equal, if not its inspiration. In terms of incarceration, absolutely NO ONE is America's equal. We do many things right, and many many things wrong; that can't be forgotten. Iran is not as evil as some might claim, I would argue. Our opinion towards them is purely political.


----------



## sambino510 (Jul 19, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > A nation desiring to not be led around like a little puppy dog, *there is much I can find to admire about Iran*.
> ...



I am a supporter of gay rights, and find this sort of  behavior deplorable. That being said, Iran has simply taken an American ideal to the extreme, and made it government policy. Americans for years have committed violent acts against homosexuals. Presidents have signed laws forbidding homosexual marriage. They have been beaten up in alleyways and ridiculed in schools. Our politicians laugh at the thought of legal homosexual marriage, up until only very recently. Yet, the U.S. mysteriously thinks we are above nations like Iran? If it was up to people like Rick Santorum, homosexuals would probably be burned at the stake. If nothing else, he and others like him certainly feel they have no place in society.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Dec 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I find myself thinking about the audience he was speaking to, veterans of the Iran Iraq war. They watched the US and Western nations equip Sadam with components needed to make chemical  weapons with and they saw horrible things done to Iranian soldiers and civilians in that war. My husband fought in that war, on the side of Iran, he delivered supplies to the front lines. He knows what these outside nations caused.  He saw horrible things.



Someone please tell Sherri to thank her husband for his service in the Iranian army.


----------



## Sally (Dec 11, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I find myself thinking about the audience he was speaking to, veterans of the Iran Iraq war. They watched the US and Western nations equip Sadam with components needed to make chemical  weapons with and they saw horrible things done to Iranian soldiers and civilians in that war. My husband fought in that war, on the side of Iran, he delivered supplies to the front lines. He knows what these outside nations caused.  He saw horrible things.
> ...



What I don't understand is why so many Iranian Muslim men who served in the Army even bothered to come to the U.S.  One would think that they would have remained loyal to their country and would have stayed there, especially if they think of the U.S. as the Great Satan as the current Iranian leaders do.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



They come to this country and become truck drivers.


----------



## Sally (Dec 12, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



They could have stayed in Iran and become the chauffeurs of the Ayatollahs and Mullahs if they enjoyed driving a vehicle so much.  There also has to be jobs for truck drivers in Iran since goods have to be delivered from the warehouses to the stores.   Here they have to rub shoulders with the Infidels of the Great Satan while they are spared this in that wonderful Islamic Republic of Iran.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sally said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Yeah. But just think of all the Christian ho's they can pickup at Arkansas truck stops.


----------



## Sally (Dec 12, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Actually the only American Christian woman who was pretty married a Muslim Iranian named Reza, and he was an enginner who at the time worked for Xerox.  The others certainly would never have won any beauty contests, but maybe Iranian men thought they hit the jackpot by getting an American Christian woman to marry them no matter what her looks were.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 13, 2013)

"Christian ho's...what?"  Dress?  Lipstick?  Don't be shy; tell us how you REALLY feel.  

One would think that statements such as these, would be counterproductive.  I'm not surprised, Sherri.  People become scarred and desensitized after years of violence.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Dec 13, 2013)

Do these people look desensitized?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow. And these are the people Sherri supports.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 13, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Do these people look desensitized?



Well, I was talking about the American people...or many of us.  But not fearing death, at all...yes, that would suggest immunity to fear-hence, desensitization.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 13, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Wow. And these are the people Sherri supports.



 And all Christians support the Westboro Baptist Church, while we're making generalizations.


----------



## Sally (Dec 13, 2013)

mskafka said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. And these are the people Sherri supports.
> ...



I think dragging up the Westboro Baptist Church is a silly example.  As disgusting as the members are, they in no way are running around the world killing people nor are they abetting those who do.  Perhaps you have no problems with this and also no problems in the "no go" areas of Europe where  the police and firemen are afraid to go.  As one honest Muslim in Pakistan once stated on the on-line news source Dawn.com that even if there were a small percentage of Muslims who were terrorists, that could mean millions.  Why don't we compare the Westboro Baptist Church to those American Muslims who say that apostates must be killed?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 13, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Why would they want to do that? I hear there's huge money to be made in the ME smuggling sperm across the desert.


----------



## Sally (Dec 13, 2013)

mskafka said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. And these are the people Sherri supports.
> ...




I think dragging up the Westboro Baptist Church is a silly example. As disgusting as the members are, they in no way are running around the world killing people nor are they abetting those who do. Perhaps you have no problems with this and also no problems in the "no go" areas of Europe where the police and firemen are afraid to go. As one honest Muslim in Pakistan once stated on the on-line news source Dawn.com that even if there were a small percentage of Muslims who were terrorists, that could mean millions. Let's skip over all the Christians being murdered in the Middle East because of their religion, but why don't we compare the Westboro Baptist Church to those American Muslims who say that apostates must be killed?  I would think that anyone living in the U,S. regardless of their religion would not be calling for the death of anyone who leaves their religion to take up another faith.   And, let us not forget that the FBI is not picking up Westboro Baptist Church members for plotting to do some atrocity here to harm the American people, such as those involved who were going to do something terrible to the New York subways which would have killed thousands of innocent Americans if they had succeeded with their plan.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 13, 2013)

We're in two different ballparks, and generations;or on different planets. 



> Actually the only American Christian woman who was pretty married a Muslim Iranian named Reza, and he was an enginner who at the time worked for Xerox. The others certainly would never have won any beauty contests, but maybe Iranian men thought they hit the jackpot by getting an American Christian woman to marry them no matter what her looks were.



So you're concerned about American Christian apostates being murdered?  OBVIOUSLY you think I'm silly.

To be one, ask one.


----------



## Sally (Dec 13, 2013)

mskafka said:


> We're in two different ballparks, and generations;or on different planets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instead of calling you silly, would you like me to tell  you that you remind me of the character in Kafka's book The Metamorphosis  If one is going to compare this Westboro Church to what is going on in many places, then you are silly.  It's a shame that there are no British posters on here to tell  you what is going on in their country.  By the way, isn't it silly to say American Christian apostates when I was referring to Muslims who dropped out of Islam, and they could become Atheists not Christians.  Do you see Christians in America saying that someone who belongs to a Protestant denomination and converts to another religion such as Islam should be killed?


----------



## mskafka (Dec 13, 2013)

> Instead of calling you silly, would you like me to tell  you that you remind me of the character in Kafka's book The Metamorphosis



Actually, I liked "The Penal Colony", and "The Trial", more than "Metamorphosis." 



> If one is going to compare this Westboro Church to what is going on in many places, then you are silly.



Thinking back: we had a school shooting/attempted bombing, at my high school, on May 20th, 1990:
The video is totally inaccurate, but the article is close: Sandy Hook couldn't happen in Hickman County - could it? - Nashville Spirituality | Examiner.com 

And....remembering-Richland School Shooting, 1995, Columbine,71 shot in an Aurora CO theater,  Sandy Hook,  Ted Kaczynski, Timothy McVeigh , Jared Loughner, the first WTC bombing, 9/11, anthrax letters, Boston Marathon Bombing...and on and on, just in the last 23 years.  


Just today-

1. Terry Loewen drove into a tarmac, supposedly with a car full of explosives-"...in his quest to become a martyr in a jihad against America..."  So Loewen has converted to Islam? 
Kansas airport worker arrested in car bomb plot : News : ConnectMidMissouri.com Weird story.

2. Another school shooting: 2 Students Shot, Injured Inside Arapahoe High School, Gunman Dead « CBS Denver

We may not have the lawlessness of many Middle Eastern nations; but we're working on it.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 13, 2013)

> It's a shame that there are no British posters on here to tell  you what is going on in their country.



I would love to hear it.  Would you happen to know any Palmers or Rutters (names that married into my family) from England?

And BTW, I don't have to tell you that most of the names and incidents mentioned in the previous post (except for the two WTC tragedies,  Boston Bombing-we've been told, and...Loewen, allegedly) did not involve Muslims.


----------



## Sally (Dec 13, 2013)

mskafka said:


> > It's a shame that there are no British posters on here to tell  you what is going on in their country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sign up at Ancestry.com and you will probably find out about those names.  Meanwhile, I certainly hope none of the posters on these forums feel that they have to help the Jihadists in committing some atrocity or even abet them by hiding them out in their residence.  No doubt there are those who would have hid those Muslim terrorists who have been picked up by our Intelligence Services before they were able to complete the atrocity they had planned.  Then on the other hand, perhaps some of those posting should be checked very closely at the airport in case they have decided to become another potential Underwear Bomber or Shoe Bomber.

Kansas Airport Terror Plot Busted, Authorities Say


----------



## mskafka (Dec 13, 2013)

Sally said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > > It's a shame that there are no British posters on here to tell  you what is going on in their country.
> ...



I live in a town with many Muslims.  While they were trying to build a Mosque, it was torched, vandalized, and several citizens filed a lawsuit, trying to halt its completion.  They lost and the Mosque was completed.  I have Muslims who live upstairs from me.  And I won't be hiding anyone in the tiny apartment that I live in; as I'm not a lawbreaker.  

As I've posted before; there comes a point when someone begins to ask "WHY do they hate us so much?"  The US has not been very kind to the Iranians.  We and other nations have taken advantage of them.  And when you read all the fan mail from Bin Laden and some of the others, the same issues come up over and over.  And with over 1 billion Muslims in the world...every time we aggravate them, it's akin to poking a grizzly bear with a stick.  

I want my country to be safe.  And it isn't going to be, as long as we continue to force people to live by our rules... just because we have an interest in their natural resources.


----------



## Sally (Dec 13, 2013)

mskafka said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



I, too, live in the part of the country where there are loads of Muslims and plenty of Mosques, Islamic Centers, and Islamic Schools and nobody bothers them, and the majority of hate crimes are against the Blacks and the Jews.  The neighbor in the lot just down below me is a Muslim from Iran, and he was taken to prison and beaten because he happened to be a famous singer under the Shah.  Good thing he was able to bribe himself out of prison. Everyone wants their country to be safe, and we don't want to see terrorists operating in our midst.  By the way, instead of blaming this country for aggravating the Muslims, why aren't you condemning the Muslims for what they are doing to people whose beliefs differ from theirs?    Do you think it is right what they are doing to Christians, Hindus and Buddhists?  Let us not forget also that they are busy blowing other Muslims up in places like Pakistan so that the Ahmadiyya and Shia are moving to other countries.  Perhaps you can interview an Ahmadiyya Muslim and ask him why he only feels safe in America. I have to laugh.  Yeah, the Boko Haram are busy murdering the Christians in Nigeria because of the natural resources there.  It really has nothing at all to do with religion but natural resources!!!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Dec 14, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I find myself thinking about the audience he was speaking to, veterans of the Iran Iraq war. They watched the US and Western nations equip Sadam with components needed to make chemical  weapons with and they saw horrible things done to Iranian soldiers and civilians in that war. *My husband fought in that war, on the side of Iran,* he delivered supplies to the front lines. He knows what these outside nations caused.  He saw horrible things.
> ...



So has anyone told Sherri to thank her husband for his service in the Iranian army?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2013)

And the Israelis quietly laugh at Iranian nonsense.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 29, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Wow. And these are the people Sherri supports.



No, they are not.

No idea who they even are.

Why do you choose to lie like that?


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 29, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. And these are the people Sherri supports.
> ...



If you've no idea who they are, that is hardly proof that you do not agree with them.  It only means there isn't enough information to decide - which doesn't mean the other poster is 'lying' at all.

Why do you persist in making such false accusations against other posters, l'il sherrifilth?


----------



## mskafka (Jan 29, 2014)

> I, too, live in the part of the country where there are loads of Muslims and plenty of Mosques, Islamic Centers, and Islamic Schools and nobody bothers them, and the majority of hate crimes are against the Blacks and the Jews.



Regarding hate crimes:

 Reportedly, I live in the most dangerous state in the US.  Hate crimes against blacks; pretty rare.  Those who grew up in poverty and in bad schools (regardless of race), are harming each other, quicker than any other race or religion.  Sadly, the unemployment rate is so high, that many minorities have turned to gangs.  Jewish hate crimes...the last one I know of, was 3-5 years ago, in one of the bigger cities.  Muslims-things have gotten better here, but they certainly haven't had a very warm welcome.  Most of the cruelty and racist remarks-that I've witnessed-have been from the more affluent communities, and people.

 But it's beyond insane here.  It's not even close to the state that I came up in.  Gang rivalry-and their empire maintenance-seem to be among the biggest issues, regarding crime.  Also drug addicts funding their habits (by means of burglary, robbery, theft, etc...), dealing, selling prescription meds-in order to feed their families.  

Yes, terrorism is a concern, but this country needs to put its own house in order, before we can help anyone else.


----------



## mskafka (Jan 29, 2014)

> Everyone wants their country to be safe, and we don't want to see terrorists operating in our midst.



1. Yes, I want my country to be safe; but I believe the crude analogy: The more you stir a pile of crap, the more it's going to stink.  The most dangerous person in the world, is one who has nothing to lose, and is therefore unafraid to die.  3rd-world countries who cannot defend themselves militarily, will find other ways-terrorism.

2. Total 2012 Terrorist Attacks and Casualties Worldwide:

   *Attacks-                      6,771
   *Killed-                       11,098
   *Wounded-                 21,652
   *Kidnapped/Hostages-   1,283
US Department of State-
www.state.gov/documents/.../210288.pdf
By all accounts, (in media resources that undoubtedly have a political slant) the War on Terror has cost the US trillions of dollars.  How accurate any of the numbers are, we probably don't know-since the Intelligence budget is classified.    

3. Per the CDC, heart disease kills "over 600,000" people per year (in the US alone).  "Coronary heart disease alone costs the United States $108.9 billion each year."  Everyone knows that it's the number 1 killer, in the US.  

CDC - DHDSP - Heart Disease Facts

...waiting for WMD scenarios, and their devastation.  The fact remains that the US is too broke to be THIS paranoid.


----------

